# turbo kit question



## fsr20det (Oct 7, 2002)

i am looking in to buying this turbo kit. i am planning on doing a 91 lowport swap into a 95 sentra and was wondering if i would need anything else besides whats on the list to have the install simplified, ideally plug and play. the only thing i can think of is the fuel pump. i know some people use the stock sr20 pump and some people use aftermarket pumps. will the ga16de fuel pump be enough on an sr20de, let a lone a boosted sr20? also, will a b13 se-r crossmember fit on a b14 sentra?

heres the list:
-airesearch turbo(t28) 
-manifold w/ down pipe 
-deltagate wastegate 
-jim wolf technology injectors(370cc) 
-greddy blow-off valve 
-jim wolf technology ecu 
-apex-I turbo timer 
-autometer boost gauge 
-intercooler 
-msd injectors(50lbs) w/ fuel rail


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*I think*

I'm fairly certain the fuel pump on the GA and SR20 cars are the same. With that setup thogh I would get the walboro 255lph pump.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

the 300ZXTT pump also fits in a b14 with minor modifications. im pretty sure its a 255lph.


----------



## Slow 96R (Jul 18, 2002)

You should also get a fuel pressure gauge. Which clutch are you going to run? Which injectors are you going to use? Unless I miss understood you listed 2 of them  GTIRoids


----------



## fsr20det (Oct 7, 2002)

both the 370cc and the msd 50lb injectors are in cluded with the kit. im open to suggestions on the clutch, the 91 sr20 motor comes witha brand new after market clutch can't remember what kind though.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

you can be 90% certain that the aftermarket clutch installed isnt up to the task or running boost. I would replace it with one you know can handle the extra power


----------

